# ZIMO MX695 motor direction CV question



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

I somehow accidently got my locomotive direction switched when trying to program my fan speed. Now my locomotive travels reverse for forward and forward for reverse. Can anyone tell me the correct CV and value to set my locomotive forward and reverse correctly, please? I can't find anything in the manual for MX695KV. Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

CV 29? 

http://www.2mm.org.uk/articles/cv29 calculator.htm 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

CV 29 is an even number for normal direction, an odd number for reversed direction. 
This is for motor and lights. 
So, the low order bit (0) is direction control, off for normal and on for reverse. 
And if needed set CV8 to 8 to reset the decoder to original project settings. 

Fan speed adjustments are CV 351 to 355. Heater is CV137 to 139 and the function CV for smoke needs to be set to 72 for steam and 80 for diesel (CV127-132). 
So, if function 6 is wired for smoke heater element then CV132 must be set to 80 for a diesel. 


When I work with the MX695, I find the manual is set up in chapters for controls. 
I find the MX690 manual works better as it is set up with sequential cv lists. 
I use both a lot!! 
And there is an error, in the fan area CV 355 is typed as 365, an error that has never been fixed.


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Dan and Greg. I also got a relayed support email from Axel yesterday evening from Joane, even though he was out of town and had to text her the answer. You guys are great and Axel really cares about his customers. 

Mark Peterson


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, if you would be so kind, when you get the problem solved, let us know what solved it. 

If you have a programming track, then I would recommend reading the current value of CV29 before changing it. 

Greg


----------

